# Help me pick our new dog (Husky, Akita Inu, Shiba Inu)



## playdog212 (Oct 2, 2014)

Basicly we are in love with these 3 types of dogs but there are some concerns:

Husky: Escape artist. We have a huge fenced yard of around 1000m2 (11,000 sq. feet) but the problem is that the wire fence is too low and it's also possible to dig under. I'm worried that he will keep escaping us which is a concern since there are many animals living around the area and there are forest with wild animals nearby. Also main doors keep opening/closing which is a great opportunity for husky to escape. 

Akita Inu/Shiba: I hear they can get very aggresive towards other animals and even unknown people and require a lot of work.

In our house/yard there is also a 5 year old male mix-breed small size dog living, as well as a cat which may also be a concern to these breeds and I'm not sure if they could get along?

Please let me know what you think and what your experiences are. I am also very open to hearing other suggestions about what kind of breed should we get but as you can see I like husky/akita type of dogs.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Why don't you also let us know what type of training you would do, how much exercise you would give your dog, what kind of personality you enjoy in a dog, etc.?

I am inclined to not suggest a Husky or Akita to most people. Huskies are SO much energy it's a lot for most people to handle. Akitas do have a tendency to get animal aggressive, and if not socialized a lot, human aggressive at times.

Shiba inu are easier to deal with due to their size, but I think you still need to socialize the heck out of them. Most I have met are very indifferent and even sometimes aggressive towards strangers and other dogs, but tend to do fine with animals/people they grew up with.

Oh and I should add: You should not be leaving any of your dogs out unattended and until you have a solid recall they shouldn't be allowed off leash in the area if it is not securely fenced in.... and fix your doors. Dogs get out, whether or not they are prone to running away or not. I certainly would not appreciate it if my neighbor had a dog that kept wandering the neighborhood because their doors keep opening...


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

What qualities are you looking for in a dog? What type of temperament? What do you plan to do with the dog? How much training, exercise, and grooming can you commit to? What specifically is it that attracts you to huskies, akitas, and shibas? What is your life like now and how and how much are you willing to change for a dog?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

A low wire fence possible to dig undee is going to rule out a lot more breeds than just huskies if that's your only form of containing them.
What are you wanting out of a dog?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

taquitos said:


> Oh and I should add: You should not be leaving any of your dogs out unattended and until you have a solid recall they shouldn't be allowed off leash in the area if it is not securely fenced in.... and fix your doors. Dogs get out, whether or not they are prone to running away or not. I certainly would not appreciate it if my neighbor had a dog that kept wandering the neighborhood because their doors keep opening...


I think they mean people are in and out, not that the doors open on their own.

I don't know much about the other two breeds but I have firsthand experience with a dog that was probably like 90% husky and I wouldn't recommend them to most people.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't have much experience with huskies and 0 experience with Akitas. I do have a friend with two Shiba Inus and there's one who lives in the house behind me. My friend's shibas get along well with each other, although I haven't seen them interact with animals outside of their home. They have always been friendly with me and my husband, even when we were strangers to them. I agree that they are cat like in that they seem very independent and somewhat aloof. They'd come over for some attention when they wanted it and then leave when they were done. My neighbor's shiba is a bit less friendly, but I wouldn't say unfriendly. The first time I met him he got loose and walked down the street to check us out when we were walking by. Charlie was just a puppy and bouncing all around him, which he responded to with a little snarl and then marched off. They got him back without much of a problem. The next day the dog's owner (who I hadn't met until then) came over to apologize and see if Charlie was okay. He didn't harm him in any way, he had just snarked at him so it really wasn't a big deal. He and Charlie have said hi since then and do just fine and I've seen him walking with older dogs without a problem. I just think he doesn't like puppy energy. His personality seems similar to my friend's dogs. He's a bit aloof, but generally friendly. They don't have a fence so sometimes they sit on their front porch with him on a tie out and he hasn't escaped, he just seems to enjoy watching the world go by. The time he did escape he was on leash and the daughter (who is a grown woman) accidentally let go... I forget the exact circumstances. I'm guessing that as far as those breeds go, a Shiba would probably be your safest bet.

Regarding fencing and containment, I really think your needs may vary depending not only on the breed but also individual personality. As long as you're willing to adapt as needed and be very observant to when adaptations need to be made, I think you can make it work.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Why are you interested in those breeds? They are... difficult.

All shed immensely. Year round, nonstop, you eat hair. All are very high energy. The akita and shiba tend to be fairly quiet but huskies absolutely are not. All breeds are illusive and independent, not really wanting affection or play time, but still wanting to be around people and know its there. And all have a high prey drive which can be a problem with small dogs and cats.
Huskies tend to be very very friendly, but Akitas... not so much.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Why are you interested in those breeds? They are... difficult.
> 
> All shed immensely. Year round, nonstop, you eat hair. All are very high energy. The akita and shiba tend to be fairly quiet but huskies absolutely are not. All breeds are illusive and independent, not really wanting affection or play time, but still wanting to be around people and know its there. And all have a high prey drive which can be a problem with small dogs and cats.
> Huskies tend to be very very friendly, but Akitas... not so much.


This is a good point. Make sure that you're picking the right breed for you and your lifestyle, not just based on appearance. As mentioned above consider grooming requirements and be honest with yourself about what you can handle. Aloof can be a positive trait for some people. Personally, I like bouncy friendly dogs, although they can have their drawback as well since they tend to want to say hi to everyone and require a lot of management and training so they learn not everyone wants to say hi to them. Think about what you want and what training you are willing/capable of doing. The Shiba owners I know absolutely love the breed, because it's right for them.

Answering the questions above should help you determine if these breeds are right for you.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I only have experience with Shibas and huskies. The Shiba I knew was very nervous around people and animals. When I dog sat him, it would take over an hour to get him to come out from under the bed. He was a sweet dog once you got to know him though. He was very cat like and extremely independent. He was also terrified of traffic and loud noises. I think if he was socialized better, he would have been a great dog. Not a breed for everyone though.

My uncle had a husky while we were kids. He used to terrify us as he was a play biter. He was very vocal and very independent. They lived in the country and so he had tons of room to run, however; he could never be off leash. He was full of energy.


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

pinksand said:


> This is a good point. Make sure that you're picking the right breed for you and your lifestyle, not just based on appearance.


This is so important. We're all attracted to certain looks, I get that, I totally do. However, energy level, breed traits, personal tolerance for drool and shedding, grooming time commitment, and family dynamics all need to be considered to make a good fit.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You know, I like a big, wolfy looking dog. It's just a look that really, really appeals to me. What I have is 38lb mixed breed with floppy ears and a gold and white coat. I like hyperintelligent, active breeds like border collies. My dog is stupid and so calm he's practically in a coma.

So why do I have the dog I do? Because I know that at this point in my life, I can't deal with a large dog, most of the breeds I like are barred from living in apartments in my area, and I don't have the time or health to properly exercise a hyperintelligent, active breed. So I have a stupid, lazy gold dog who makes me incredibly happy and fulfilled.


----------



## playdog212 (Oct 2, 2014)

First apologies for not providing enough information in my original post. When I lived with my parents we also had 2 huskies already so I'm already very familiar with them and the commitment they require. Back then we had a strong fence so this was not an issue and we took him out for long walks everyday but I am seriously concerned that in our new home the fence is not high enough or he might dig under and put nearby animals in danger when escaping. The other dog we have will never leave the yard, even when gates are open - I assume this is not possible to train with huskies?

Also, we really like the looks of hushies/akita/shiba and this is definitely one of the reasons why we want these type of breeds but we are also willing to provide everything to please the dog's characteristics and needs. On the other side I'm also aware that because of these issues (fence, another dog/cat living together) this might not be our perfect pick so I asked if anyone knows a similar breed in terms of looks but more easily manageable?


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe look into Keeshonds. Godwit has 2 and could probably tell you more about them, but they are beautiful dogs that love their people.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah maybe Keeshond or Eurasier? Eurasiers look kind of like fluffy Akitas and they have a similar temperament but they are much more manageable (they were bred to be companions).


----------



## playdog212 (Oct 2, 2014)

Took a quick look at these breeds and didn't like any of them that much. Any other suggestions are welcome...


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

What specifically are you looking for? I saw your previous post where you mentioned looks and being willing to meet the dog's needs, but you'll likely be happier if you consider what you can realistically offer. For example, when I was at camp, I met a woman with a lovely old English sheepdog. Gorgeous dog, but she missed several activities because she needed to devote at least an hour to brushing him _every day_. I'm sure others can give similar examples related to training, exercise, and other aspects of dog ownership.

I love German shepherds, but I have poodles because they fit better. I'm sure I'm much happier with my spoos than I would have been with a GSD.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

If you're attracted to spitz-type dogs, but don't want a dog that's prone to escaping, I second the Keeshond and Eurasier, but also the German spitz, Japanese spitz, Italian volpino, Schipperke and several nordic herding breeds like the Finnish and Swedish lapphund, Icelandic sheepdog, Lapponian herder, Buhund, Vallhund and Lundehund (that one is not a herding breed, but might fit anyway). All these dogs aren't super large either, so if the fence isn't that high, it might not be that much of a problem. 

But... then there is the problem of availability in your area. Most of these breeds aren't readily available everywhere. 

To get an idea of what these breeds look like: 









And a couple others. Note that the Norrbottenspets, Elkhounds and Finnish spitz are hunting dogs and might be more prone to give chase and/or escape. But I have no personal experience with these dogs. There is a Finnish spitz breeder on this forum though.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^ WHat Avie said! There are plenty of spitz breeds that would be better suited, it sounds like. Some spitz breeds will be more common in your area than others, but it will also depend on how far you're willing to travel to get a puppy. German Spitz are exceedingly rare in North America; but luckily the Mittelspitz (largest size German Spitz) is considered by the FCI to be the same breed as standard-sized American Eskimo Dogs. 

If you really want one of those breeds, you might want to look into breed-specific rescues and get an adult. The rescue will be able to tell you more about the dog and its temperament will be fully developed, compared to if you get a puppy. 

And like others said, its not just huskies that can be escape artists. If you are afraid the dog will escape, don't give it the opportunity. Don't let it in the yard unattended, and start training a rock-solid recall right from the second you bring the puppy home.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Avie said:


> If you're attracted to spitz-type dogs, but don't want a dog that's prone to escaping, I second the Keeshond and Eurasier, but also the German spitz, Japanese spitz, Italian volpino, Schipperke and several nordic herding breeds like the Finnish and Swedish lapphund, Icelandic sheepdog, Lapponian herder, Buhund, Vallhund and Lundehund (that one is not a herding breed, but might fit anyway). All these dogs aren't super large either, so if the fence isn't that high, it might not be that much of a problem.
> 
> But... then there is the problem of availability in your area. Most of these breeds aren't readily available everywhere.


I see absolutely no reason to get a hunting spitz if your not going to use it for (their style of) hunting. Sure they're healthy and kind of pretty, but they're created with a very specific purpose, and simply won't be as enjoyable or happy as a dog that's bred for the life you offer. From the second image probably Lundehund, Buhund (both Norwegian breeds) and the Swedish Vallhund would be a better choice than the others. They all enjoy their own voices, but I guess that's not a problem if you're used to husky. 

All of the breeds in the first image are fine, too, without extreme special needs, but if you're not interested in keeshonds or eurasiers they might not fit your taste either. Except the Icelandic Sheepdog, there's been a couple of litters pretty nearby where I live and totally have a crush on those dogs. Not what I'm looking for in breed traits, which is too bad.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

That's why originally I didn't name those other breeds and then I specifically said those are hunting types, not the herding types I mentioned before that might make a good fit.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I am a person who goes by the looks of a dog. I absolutely love the looks of Siberian Huskies and merle Australian Shepards. When we adopted Zoey there was a Siberian Husky in the next cage that I really wanted to see, my wife knows how I love the breed and asked if I wanted to see it. I had to say no to it because I know we as a family would not be able to give it the exercise it needs, same with Aussies.

I don't know how difficult a Husky is as I owned one as a teen and I was not in tune to all the needs that a dog may have. We had some difficult times with her but I'm not sure if it wasn't out family lifestyle vs her being difficult.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

If you don't mind small dogs... you might call me crazy but deer Chis can end up looking fairly spitz-y and weigh like 10-15 lbs. They make pretty good companions.

http://www.chihuahuaall.com/homeimages/long_hair_chihuahua_grooming4.jpg
http://elsanthynor.eu/amarant/images/standard,health/chihuahua_longhair.jpg


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

What about some kind of mix that resembles the "wolfy" look?

Something like a golden retriever/cattle dog mix?
https://s3.amazonaws.com/pet-uploads.adoptapet.com/1/d/b/57268519.jpg?336w
http://a2.cdn.dogtime.com/image/upload/c_limit,w_520/v1403651380/diamond-the-australian-cattle-dog-blue-heeler-dog-picture-2-5360309b23dc0a5c2d000041.jpg

Or if you are fine with toy size, a pomeranian/papillon mix?
https://s3.amazonaws.com/pet-uploads.adoptapet.com/6/e/d/67262827.jpg?336w
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8523/8498253515_28fa0229f4_z.jpg
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images22/PaperanianColby8moPomeranianPapillon.jpg

Granted, its not super close to what you want ideally, but they're not hard to come by and all the breeds in the mixes (except maybe ACD in some cases) are generally much easier than the three you mentioned.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't understand what is wrong with the Op getting a Shiba? I baby sat 2 shiba inus for months while their owner was in the hospital, she was an older woman and the dogs she had were GREAT! I realize they can be animal aggressive but any shiba i have met who was raised with cats or another dog doesn't have issues with them. They are not dog park dogs for sure and may not take too well to bringing a NEW pets into the house especially small animals, but i do not see why so many people are trying to talk the OP out of a Shiba? If they keep the dog leashed when outdoors and recognize the breeds independent streak i do not see a problem??


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think it's a problem so much as they said their primary draw for them was the physical appearance and then welcomed suggestions for other breeds that might be an easier fit for them, that had a similar look.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I have no issue with OP having a shiba I'm just trying to help  Also I end up recommending Chis to like... everyone... there really is a Chi or Chi mix for any need.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> I see absolutely no reason to get a hunting spitz if your not going to use it for (their style of) hunting. Sure they're healthy and kind of pretty, but they're created with a very specific purpose, and simply won't be as enjoyable or happy as a dog that's bred for the life you offer. From the second image probably Lundehund, Buhund (both Norwegian breeds) and the Swedish Vallhund would be a better choice than the others. They all enjoy their own voices, but I guess that's not a problem if you're used to husky.


Pretty sure my Finkies live a pretty good life even though we do not hunt 

Buhunds are a herding Spitz that I've personally become very interested in and may suit the OPs needs. Icelandic Sheepdogs, too. Poms are also quite cute and the ones I've met have honestly been wonderful. Those would be my recommendations. I have not met all on that list and would therefore not feel comfortable recommending them. 

In general, I'm personally of the belief that as long as you do the appropriate research and are ready to do whatever needs to be done to ensure the safety and happiness (including appropriate mental and physical exercise) of your dog, most people could own quite a few (read: not ALL) of these breeds with little issue.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Eeyore said:


> I see absolutely no reason to get a hunting spitz if your not going to use it for (their style of) hunting. Sure they're healthy and kind of pretty, but they're created with a very specific purpose, and simply won't be as enjoyable or happy as a dog that's bred for the life you offer. From the second image probably Lundehund, Buhund (both Norwegian breeds) and the Swedish Vallhund would be a better choice than the others. They all enjoy their own voices, but I guess that's not a problem if you're used to husky.


This is like saying you can't have a Lab without teaching it to retrieve in water, or a hound without running scent trials. Or a Dalmatian without using it to guard a wagon.

A dog will exhibit the traits which are strongly bred into it, but as long as an owner can compensate for them, they are fine. I've never had a hound sit around depressed and agitated because they weren't out hunting.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> This is like saying you can't have a Lab without teaching it to retrieve in water, or a hound without running scent trials. Or a Dalmatian without using it to guard a wagon.
> 
> A dog will exhibit the traits which are strongly bred into it, but as long as an owner can compensate for them, they are fine. I've never had a hound sit around depressed and agitated because they weren't out hunting.


Or get a BC if you're not going to use it for herding. Or a Nova Scotia Tolling Retriever if your not going to use it for duck hunting.

The fact of the matter is, these days there are a wide variety of outlets that people can use to meet a dogs need for a "job" even if it isn't what the dog was specifically bred for, and the specific task-based breeding may give the dogs traits that someone finds desirable.


----------

